# Spiridion!



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

...Otherwise known as Spiri.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Don't forget to submit the picture on the side too.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, for sure. :wink: Thanks.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What an awesome face!! Love him.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Great pic!!! He looks awesome!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's cute!


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

Kind of looks like he has red lipstick on!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish:


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

creamcookie said:


> Kind of looks like he has red lipstick on!


It dose lolz!


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha very nice! It's almost like he is posing for the picture... almost....


----------



## Panda (Jun 16, 2010)

Awe! He's so handsome  For some reason he reminds me of koi fish :s He's so unique looking ^.^


----------

